
Bots are about to get better at customer support than humans UK - rbanffy
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/message-bot-customer-care?utm_content=buffer41f8b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
zimpenfish
Worth noting that one of the authors is the CEO of a company
([https://www.robotsandpencils.com/](https://www.robotsandpencils.com/)) that
works on these kinds of bots. Probably should have some kind of disclaimer on
the article...

